# Weihnachtsrabatt für die PCGH User



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. Dezember 2015)

*Weihnachtsrabatt für die PCGH User*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß beim einkaufen


----------



## -H1N1- (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnachtsrabatt für die PCGH User*

Super Aktion, wenn Ihr jetzt noch den Eisberg2 released ist mein Weihnachten perfekt .


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnachtsrabatt für die PCGH User*

Lach... nein, dieses Jahr nicht mehr. Aber Ostern ist ja dann auch nicht mehr fern. Bleibt die Frage ob man so lange warten möchte


----------



## -H1N1- (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnachtsrabatt für die PCGH User*

OSTERN?! Nicht wirklich oder ?! Ne, so lange kann ich nicht mehr warten.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnachtsrabatt für die PCGH User*

Lach, war ja nur eine Idee, wenn auch eine etwas schräge.


----------



## -H1N1- (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnachtsrabatt für die PCGH User*

Puuuhhhhh........*schweißvonderstirnwisch*


----------



## mist3r89 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnachtsrabatt für die PCGH User*

Irgendwie funktionierts leider nicht für aquatuning.ch
sehr schade das...


----------



## DiePalme (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnachtsrabatt für die PCGH User*

Öhm... da steht doch extra für Aquatuning.de und nicht für Aquatuning.ch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnachtsrabatt für die PCGH User*

Noch ein Grund mehr, genau jetzt auf eine Wasserkühlung umzusteigen!

Allen Mitarbeitern von Aquatuning frohe Weihnachtstage!!!


----------



## iGameKudan (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnachtsrabatt für die PCGH User*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Noch ein Grund mehr, genau jetzt auf eine Wasserkühlung umzusteigen!
> 
> Allen Mitarbeitern von Aquatuning frohe Weihnachtstage!!!



Stimmt, da dieses Jahr der Schnee und damit die Schneekühlung ausbleibt. 

Hätte ich noch nen PC hätte ich sicherlich die Gelegenheit genutzt. Von daher, vielen Dank und schöne Weihnachten.


----------

